# Hallo @all



## Race83 (21 Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

bin auch ein "neuer" 
Bin 27 und aus dem Süden der Republik. Bin über eine Suche nach Bildern von Maxi Biewer über das Forum gestolpert und fand es einfach sympathisch und gut geführt. Bin ein großer Filmfan und höre gerne Musik aus dem härteren Bereich (Metal, Punkrock, Alternative). Hoffe auf nette Diskussionen und interessanten Austausch.

Viele Grüße,
Race83


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2011)

Willkommen


----------



## General (21 Jan. 2011)

Race83 und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## syd67 (21 Jan. 2011)

einen lieben gruss aus dem land der kangaroos
ein metalfan ist immer gut!
ACDC als aussie ein muss und mag aus de AXXIS!


----------



## Crash (21 Jan. 2011)

Race83 wünsche dir viel Spass auf dem Board


----------



## Tokko (24 Jan. 2011)

Race83.

Viel Spaß noch mit den Bildern.


----------

